# m&p glycerine base hand milling problem



## thadeeva (Oct 25, 2010)

i'm very new to the forum.  i've been using books and google to resolve most of my issues, but i can't seem to find a solution to my most recent issue so i hope someone here can.
i am using a hand milling recipe specific to melt and pour glycerine bases.
i'm whisking the melted glycerine, oil/fat, water, fragrance and additives and i don't notice much surface sudsing, but after pouring into the mold (it's a clear mold) you can see a clear separation of the more "clear" glycerine layer and then a top foamy layer.  the foamy layer does eventually cure, but is there a way to have it be one uniform layer?  am i using the soap when it's too hot?  am i not whisking long enough (heaven i hope this isn't it as my arm almost fell off after 40 minutes)?  should i try to use a stick blender?
any suggestions would be wonderful!  
thanks a ton and suds on, soapmakers!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 25, 2010)

For MP base I only add 1 TBS of oil or  buitter total. Remilling is usually cold process soap that you rebatch to add other ingredients. If you add too much oil to a melt n' pour base, you will end up with no bubbles and messy soap.

What exactly are you trying to make? MP is not remilled. MP you just remelt; like in the microwave.


----------



## thadeeva (Oct 25, 2010)

thank you for your response.
i'm using a recipe from "soapmaking 101"
basic hand-milled recipe:
1/2 c soap
2 tablespoons water
2 tablespoons olive oil
color, fragrance, and herbal additives
it calls to melt the soap in the microwave. add oil, water, fragrance, colors, and additives.  whisk/beat vigorously until it is fluffy and looks like egg whites.  pour into molds, harden, cure for two weeks.  hints are to add more oil if it's too sudsy.
i am using 3 1/2 cups soap (to fill the loaf) and i used proportionately less water and oil (by 2 tablespoons each; i live in a humid climate and initial attempt by the books left an oily film on the top that would actually pour off).
it looks like hardly any suds at all on the top, but after pouring in the mold it starts immediately separating into a clearer solid base with a foamy top (i'll attach a photo if it helps explain it).
what do you mean by "messy soap" (my previously described oily mess on top?)?
thanks again!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 25, 2010)

Where did the soap that you used come from? Is it handmade? Store bought?


----------



## thadeeva (Oct 26, 2010)

it's the "all natural clear soap base" (i believe it's crafter's choice brand) and i ordered it from wholesalesuppliesplus

i snapped a photo with my blackberry but this whole imageshack thing confuses the heck out of me.  it won't just let me attach it to a message or a post....


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 26, 2010)

you're going for the whipped soap look correct?

if you are you may want to avoid the Olive Oil and try Aloe Vera juice instead.


----------



## thadeeva (Oct 26, 2010)

thank you, pixybratt (i hope i spelled that right)
i don't know if whipped is exactly what i'm looking for.  i wanted it to look like regular hand-milled soap (not clear clycerine but not white like a dial bar if that makes sense)
i keep getting a top layer that is foamy and whipped in appearance and then a clear more solid bottom layer (as it cools and separates).

should i just beat the heck out of it (maybe even use a hand mixer) to see if i can get it to be all foamy then?


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 26, 2010)

The problem with that recipe is that oil and water don't mix. That's most likely why you are ending up with two layers. I don't see how you can make MP look like cold process soap or hand milled. Hand milling is rebatching cold process soap after it's been made. Rebatching will not be as pourable with CP. It will be more like gloppable.


----------



## thadeeva (Oct 26, 2010)

that's really weird.  the "soap making 101" book i got at michael's craft store had a whole section on doing melt and pour hand-milled and herbal bars (but of course no help-line).
would you suggest i maybe try to do it without the water at all (just oil?)
thanks again.  sorry to be a pest but if i get this to turn out the way i want i'll send you a bar of thanks (and for feedback as you seem to be a right-pro!)


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 26, 2010)

I would leave the water out. Just add a small amount of oil if you like. Depending if you use any herbs, know that over time they will most likely turn brown.


----------



## thadeeva (Oct 26, 2010)

thank you, soapbuddy.
i will try a batch without water today and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 26, 2010)

thadeeva said:
			
		

> thank you, soapbuddy.
> i will try a batch without water today and let you know how it turns out.


You're welcome and good luck.


----------



## thadeeva (Oct 26, 2010)

soapbuddy, you are a genius!  thank you so much.  made three perfect loaves tonight thanks to your suggestion.  i can't tell you how dim i felt reading the "oil and water doesn't mix" explanation.  hello simple science 
can't thank you enough...


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 26, 2010)

thadeeva said:
			
		

> soapbuddy, you are a genius!  thank you so much.  made three perfect loaves tonight thanks to your suggestion.  i can't tell you how dim i felt reading the "oil and water doesn't mix" explanation.  hello simple science
> can't thank you enough...


Glad it worked! And you're welcome.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 27, 2010)

With the instructions saying it will look like egg white at a certain point, I have a feeling that original recipe in Soap 101 was meant for either a purchased bar of soap or your own shredded CP, and not for M and P.  Could be an error or omission in the book.  Glad it worked out for you finally!


----------

